# Counter-Flow Turbo



## ShotgunFacelift (Feb 24, 2007)

I posted this in the Mk2 forums but you guys share the same little 8v and engine management so I thought you guys might have some good input on this as well. 

Original Post: 

So I just acquired a free (and brand new) T25 and BOV from a 2g Eclipse and I think I'm going to slap it on my Digi-2 8v. I just want to add a little pep to my step so I'll only be pushing >10psi. I still need to source a cheap manifold and piping to get a mock-up started but I was just wondering if anyone else out there has put a little FI on their counter-flow 8v. What have you done for engine management? I was thinking maybe going Digi-1 with G60 injectors but I don't know. Maybe MS if I can find a cheap enough setup. This is going to be a super-budget build just to add a little spice to the life of my 8valver while she's still ticking. This thread was started for discussion purposes so please share whatever knowledge you may have (spare the smart-ass remarks please). I'll post pics of what I have so far and add pics as the project grows but hopefully this thread can contribute to getting the Vortex back to it's rightful place as a great resource for all things Volkswagen  

So... what do you guys think?


----------



## Brunke_Stunkelmyer (Sep 21, 2009)

Bump, recently sourced a turbo out of a newer gti. Want to do the same thing. :beer:


----------



## dogyouare (Aug 10, 2009)

dont laugh but ebay setup will work. its usually the turbo is hit or miss on ebay stuff


----------



## ShotgunFacelift (Feb 24, 2007)

Thats where I plan on getting my manifold. 90 bucks!!  I'm really just trying to figure out what management I'm going to use...


----------



## ShotgunFacelift (Feb 24, 2007)

Teaser pic of what I'm working with


----------



## Slave2theBunny (Mar 16, 2005)

I would go with megasquirt, you'll get more horsepower in the end, that's what I use, I also got a t3 manifold off ebay, so far so good no cracks whatsoever, G60 injectors are okay, but if you want more horsepower go with something bigger, you can use the fuel rail but it's a pain to get the right fuel hose to fit over it, I went with a aftermarket fuel rail, timing retard is also an issue, not sure if the G60 ignition system compensates, but I used a BTM msd system for mine, as for piping mine is all custom, downpipe was ATP, if you got more questions you can always PM me, as they say, been there, done that! LOL 








By null at 2008-05-11 

NOTE: Very important, use a G60 headgasket, don't ask how I know, lol 








By null at 2005-07-23


----------



## Slave2theBunny (Mar 16, 2005)

I managed to dig up my last dyno run when I tuned for 3 psi more, 15psi if I remember correctly before the head gasket blew at the dragstrip, 


 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rjev (May 29, 2009)

Slave2theBunny said:


> stuff


 what else was done to the engine? ie headwork, bottom end stuff, etc.? turbo counterflow has always been one of those "someday, maybe" things for me. opcorn:


----------



## Slave2theBunny (Mar 16, 2005)

No headwork, did run a mystery neuspeed cam Yeah, yeah, it's not a turbo or forced induction cam, hey but look at the numbers on the dyno =) (was already installed in the car when i got it) bottom end was stock, except for a hydro oil pump, windage tray from ebay, Weber single butterfly throttle body, Redline throttle body adaptor ( all installed in original JH block) ARP headstuds ( worst instruction manual ever, as in, install head studs finger tight into block...)


----------



## ShotgunFacelift (Feb 24, 2007)

damn dude, nice numbers! These little 8v's are bulletproof IMO. I just ran into an issue with my turbo though, because I have a Mitsu T25 and the T25 manifold is for a Garrett T25  So need to cut the old flange off and get a good welder toslap the new one on... I might just have to scrap the idea, sell the turbo, and just do a 16v swap :screwy:


----------



## Slave2theBunny (Mar 16, 2005)

ShotgunFacelift said:


> damn dude, nice numbers! These little 8v's are bulletproof IMO. I just ran into an issue with my turbo though, because I have a Mitsu T25 and the T25 manifold is for a Garrett T25  So need to cut the old flange off and get a good welder toslap the new one on... I might just have to scrap the idea, sell the turbo, and just do a 16v swap :screwy:


 Just pick up any T3 off a Saab, that's what I got, you don't need ballbearing this, or GT series that, and what I like about the saab turbo I got was that it was watercooled, don't go the 16v way, I hate interference type engines, 

I've driven pretty much all types of engine types, NA, super modified NA, Supercharged,Nitrous setups, even bikes, and nothing compares to a well tuned turbo setup, GO TURBO!!!!


----------



## ShotgunFacelift (Feb 24, 2007)

Haha, yeah sorry, the 16v thing was just a joke. Ever since my 95 GST I've been a turbo guy. The thing is, I just got this turbo for free and it's brand new. I'd hate to sell it for a used turbo but I might just have to suck it up... I'm not looking for huge numbers, just a little extra pep in my step. I just love how the powerband feels as the turbo spools and then spikes. Nothing compares...


----------



## rjev (May 29, 2009)

Slave2theBunny said:


> No headwork, did run a mystery neuspeed cam Yeah, yeah, it's not a turbo or forced induction cam, hey but look at the numbers on the dyno =) (was already installed in the car when i got it) bottom end was stock, except for a hydro oil pump, windage tray from ebay, Weber single butterfly throttle body, Redline throttle body adaptor ( all installed in original JH block) ARP headstuds ( worst instruction manual ever, as in, install head studs finger tight into block...)


 that's really impressive, especially considering the only thing you blew was the (crappy) HG. did you ever do a build thread for it?


----------



## Slave2theBunny (Mar 16, 2005)

rjev said:


> that's really impressive, especially considering the only thing you blew was the (crappy) HG. did you ever do a build thread for it?


 Yeah, I do have one on vintagewatercooleds here's the link, http://www.vintagewatercooleds.com/forums/index.php?topic=614.0


----------



## ryandZA (Jun 4, 2007)

Mine: 

ADY block, stock internals, ARP conrod bolts, BBM spacer, flowed head, OEM G60 cam, 330cc (31lb)injectors, T3/T4 (AR.63 turbine housing - stage 1, AR.50 compressor housing - stage 2), 14,5PSi - wastegate regulated to that pressure, DIY'd downpipe, DIY'd boost pipes, Gotech standalone, etc, etc, etc. 

210Hp (157kW) and 306Nm(225lbft) ATW @ 1350m above sea level. 
Dyno was done with the injectors maxing out at 80% duty cycle, but I have recently fitted 525cc (50lb)Delphi injectors and more dyno time will reveal some decent increases in power and torque.


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

Super budget? Digi 1 With RRFPR.


----------



## ShotgunFacelift (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm having trouble sourcing a manifold so I was thinking... how does a remote turbo setup sound?


----------



## JonGu (Jun 17, 2010)

There's no way you're going to find a manifold for that unless you pay some big money for a custom manifold. The DSM Flange is square with a round hole in the middle, all the manifolds you see on ebay are T3 flanged. Just sell it and get something T3 flanged.


----------



## ShotgunFacelift (Feb 24, 2007)

JonGu said:


> There's no way you're going to find a manifold for that unless you pay some big money for a custom manifold. The DSM Flange is square with a round hole in the middle, all the manifolds you see on ebay are T3 flanged. Just sell it and get something T3 flanged.


Thank you for that enlightening information I could've gotten from looking at the turbine flange of the turbo. Oh wait, I did that. 

The original plan was to get a Mitsu T25 flange, cutting off the T3 flange off the T3 mani, and mating the two. After research and budgeting I've come to the conclusion that I don't want to go that route. I'm either using this turbo (as I got it for free) or selling it and staying NA. I don't want to turbo this motor enough to start throwing money at it. If I can't get this turbo to work, then boost will have to wait until I get an ABA, AWP, or 2.0 16v.

So... what are your guys opinions on a remote setup?


*EDIT: sorry about that first comment. I know it came off quite rude, but if you search my name you'll see that I have this thread in 4 different sections of the forums. There is tons of info if you look through them all, including an in-depth look at the difference between the Mitsu T25 and the Garrett T25.


----------



## TheGolfClub (Mar 11, 2005)

Minus the valve cover, all the go fast bits of a Stg II Callaway Kit for a MkII.

Chilling in my garage for the day I have a MkII again but that day is a long way away and for the right price, could be yours and I'm in Sunrise (Just outside of Ft.Lauderdale.)


----------



## ShotgunFacelift (Feb 24, 2007)

Damn dude, nice setup! I'm actually a Ft. Lauderdale native, just moved up north for a bit but I should be back. What are you looking to get for it? I'm pretty broke at the moment though...


----------



## TheGolfClub (Mar 11, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## CallawayTurbo (Mar 14, 2006)

This Callaway kit needs to be installed :thumbup:


----------



## TheGolfClub (Mar 11, 2005)

If I had another MkII, it would be.


----------

